# Honda snowblower for millionaires



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I found this on our local kijiji adds.Honda snowblower HSM1336i hybrid drive dual stage snowblower with iControl computerized control system. 36"clearing width 83 metric tons of snow per hour. Discharge distance of up to 62'. Residential or commercial. Balance of 36 month warranty.. Used lightly one season. List price $8299.00 asking $6999. 00. Sounds like an awesome deal, if I was a multi millionaire.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THAT'S one of them TREE HUGGING HIPPIE Hybrids. yeahhhhhhhhhhh I don't get that one either..


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

They're hybrid in the sense that a diesel-electric locomotive is a hybrid. The tracks are powered by 24v electric motors running off power generated from the gas engine.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It looks awesome, but for $7000 i will be riding in it, with a climate control system, radio, and a cold beverage of my choice next to me.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> It looks awesome, but for $7000 i will be riding in it, with a climate control system, radio, and a cold beverage of my choice next to me.


Hah, I can't agree more! At that price, new or used, I would be looking closely at something that meets that description.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

linked kijiji ad
Honda Snowblower HSM1336i like new


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

and a youtube demo


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you have really deep snow and the area that you have to remove the snow from is too small for a tractor it fit in the Honda might be one of your only options. most of you guys have a wide open space so a tractor with a blower would work just fine though


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

No doubt it's an amazing machine. But a couple extra passes with my 928 I'm ok with.


----------

